# GDMBR up date



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

After 10 days and 1423 miles the "love-shack"of Jay&Tracey Petervary looks to in a three way tie for 2nd with Chris Plesko, Kurt Refsnider all three are in Rawlins WY. Chris and Kurt may have an upper hand they covered less miles this morning and arrived about an hour before the love-shack...what a race!!!!

Jay posted some pics you can find them here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/JPetervary/DivideRoute09?feat=embedwebsite#
could that be a cool www.MTBTandems.com sticker on the top tube?














this from an e-mail I sent out has some good links:
Thought some of you might like to see/follow this race.
"Tour Divide is a solo, self-supported mountain bike race on all 2,745 miles of ACA's epic Great Divide MTB Route. With an average time-to-completion of three weeks in the saddle, this grand tour is the longest, most challenging MTB race on the planet." (For sure and complete with Bears)

They started last Friday in Banff, Canada. and end in Antelope Wells, NM
(Mexico boarder) currently most of the racers are around Lima, MT.

We have a couple of local racers entered this year Deanna Adams from Prescott is riding a fixed gear and Brad Mattingly from Flag.
Christi and I are cheering for the Mt Tandem of Jay and Tracey Petervary who were running in fifth as of last night. GO LOVE-SHACK!

you can find the daily call-in's here:
http://mtbcast.com/wordpress/

the Spot leader board is here:
http://tourdivide.org/leaderboard

past photos can be found here:
http://tourdivide.org/photos
(set up so you can follow along with the race)

Have a Great ride everyone! watch out for bears :]
Billy B


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I spoke with Jay P briefly Saturday morning. After a few difficulties at the start, including a miscue on the route and some mechanical issues, they're feeling pretty good and making some good time.
Jay mentioned that they needed some time to get syncronized with their pedaling and shifting, and I think he may have chewed up a cassette and some chains during the learning process.
They seem to be hiting their stride now, though, and the tandem is holding up reasonably well, considering the power they're putting to it and the conditions they're riding through.
We sent them a second set of chainrings for today's mechanical stop in CO, and a 3rd cassette. 
We wish them lots of luck, and hope they pull off a high finish. What a great show for what tandems can do off-road!
Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah sound like the mud is playing havoc with drivetrains.

the Petervary's camp was less than 10 miles behind Chris and Kurt's camp last night...I wonder if they know they are about to be run over by a tandem  
at this point I don't think anyone will catch Mr. Matthew Lee he is on a mission :thumbsup:

what a blast this is to watch


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

befoot said:


> yeah sound like the mud is playing havoc with drivetrains.


Rohloff Speedhub.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That guy in the lead is averaging almost 150 miles per day. Thats just insane.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Alex...well done!!! I think you made Jay P a very happy Captain :thumbsup: 

I feel a little guilty setting here at home watching the spot dots move across the map....knowing full well, that their pain, is our entertainment  

Cheers and enjoy the show  

my name is Billy and I am a blue dot junkie


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Mr. Lee should be with me at the shop tomorrow!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

banks said:


> Mr. Lee should be with me at the shop tomorrow!


Where is your shop?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Salida Co.

Tandem ripped right through this ayem, didn't stop


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I understand that the current section includes lots of rolling roads and such, where a tandem could make some headway against singles...
Hopefully they're doing well. Great to see a tandem team/couple doing this.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got in 3rd place as of 11 am Arizona time...just a few miles behind Kurt
and Matthew Lee in to NM !


----------

